# cheap floor/carpet for RCS shrimps



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a long clear plastic container which i will be using for an indoor aquaponics system, where water is coming from a 75 gallon aquarium to the container, and coming out the other end going to a sump then back to the 75 gallon aquarium. There will be trellises which will have vegetables on them.

That said, i want to add some rcs into the plastic container, but i dont want to put heavy substrate at the bottom. I am looking for a cheap and light way to have something at the bottom for my rcs to graise on, but i dont know if a bottomless plastic tank is ok. The only thing that comes to mind is the fine filter foam, which is white in color. I could put some rocks to keep it on the floor maybe. Any other ideas?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Foam with rocks holding it down is fine. Put some plants in there with optional lights, floaters like frogbit would be great. If it's not too small (>5G) then I'm sure RCS will thrive in there.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I would add some gravel in there. Any gravel will work, but black ones will make shrimps look better. 
And 'floating plants' idea is perfect!


----------

